# Safe Coolant to use?



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone know of a safe coolant to use? I looked in the manual and specifies "a mixture of water and at least 40% of Volkswagen coolant additive G 12 or an additive with the specification TT-VW 774 F (purple in color)." - Thanks


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the dealer and buy some G12 coolant. That's really your only option as far as coolant's go. You can order it only if you'd like.
It's a new car though, drop by the dealer and they should take care of it for you, and also for free!


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Thanks for the tip. I just went in for my 15000 less than 1000 miles ago and the coolant was well below the minimum. The temp light was going off.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (ranciso)*

part # G012A8FA4


----------

